# Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????



## baltic25 (10. März 2006)

Hallo Leute!!!

Ich habe ein Problem, und zwar folgendes. Ich (wir) überlegen uns ein Boot anzuschaffen.So folgende überlegung:Entweder eine Arvor :k mit Diesel Innenborder oder Quicksilver mit Aussenborder.Für die Arvor spricht das sie einfach das bessere Boot ist und niedriger Dieselverbrauch ca.7l/Std. Der Nachteil ist kanz klar der Preis.Liegt im Schnitt bei 30.000€
Dafür bekommt man fast 2x ein Quicksilver samt Hänger.
Dafür liegt die Quicksilver nicht so gut im Wasser und sie lasst sich besser Trailern weil leichter.
Nur was hilft es wenn man am Tag x-Liter an Sprit durchjagt.;+ 
Deshalb meine Frage!!Was braucht ein modernerner Aussenborder ca.75-90PS Viertakter bei normaler Fahrweise(also nicht Hebel auf den legen und knallen was das Zeug hält).
Oder anderst gesagt , wieviel Sprit braucht man an einem Durchschnittlichem Angeltag(ca 10Std auf dem Wasser z.B fahrt von Grossenbrode oder Heiligenhafen bis ins Belt und zurück bei normalem Wetter)
Vieleicht kann ja jemand was dazu sagen oder hat erfahrungsberichte mit einer Quicksilver.
Vieleicht hat jemand ja auch ein paar Tipp`s ob eine 560er oder doch lieber 605 oder sogar 635er.Oder Finger vonlassen und ganz was anderes|kopfkrat 

Also danke schon mal im Vorraus

Baltic25


----------



## Litty1978 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

Hallo Baltic 25,

Ich fahre zwar ein etwas kleineres Modell aber der Verbrauchsunterschied zwischen einem 30 PS Viertakter (Yamaha F30AETL) und einem ähnlichen Modell mit 70-90 PS dürfte sich aufgrund der Größe des Motors (ungefähr gleicher Hubraum und Zylinderanzahl) nur wenig unterscheiden. Also ich brauche bei uns auf der Havel nur ca. 2,5l/h. Allerdings kann man diesen Wert natürlich nicht mit der Ostsee vergleichen, da hier eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 12-25 km/h gilt. Aber lass es bei einem 70 PS Motor bei 3/4 Gas 7-9 Liter die Stunde sein, dass ist ja immer noch ein guter Verbrauch (Da der Motor wesentlich weniger wiegt und das Boot somit wesentlich leichter ist und wesentlich höher im Wasser liegt (geringere Reibung in Gleitfahrt) als mit einem Einbaudiesel). Ausserdem verbrennt der Aussenborder natürlich wesentlich sauberer als ein Innenborder Diesel. Zum Quicksilver möchte ich sagen das meine Tante vor einem Jahr auch vor der Frage eines solchn Bootes wie der 560er stand. Wir haben uns einige Modelle hier in Berlin auf der Bootsmesse angeschaut und meine Tante hat sich dann aufgrund der Qualitätsanmutung doch nicht für ein Quicksilver entschieden sondern für die Marke Crescent (Classic 535). Die erste Saison am Darßer Bodden lief zu ihrer völligen Zufriedenheit. Ich würde mir noch mal ein paar andere Marken anschauen, denn wenn man sich alleine mal die Scheibeneinfassung (ohne Rahmen einfach mit Silikon eingeklebt) bei einer Quicksilver anschaut spricht das schon Bände für die Verarbeitungsqualität. Vom Platzangebot sind diese Boote natürlich unschlagbar, aber man kauft ja ein Boot auch nicht wirklich nur für eine Saison sondern für Jahre. Als Aussenborder kann ich Yamaha und Honda empfehlen, da habe ich bisher nur positives gehört (unser Verein fährt mittlerweile nur Yamaha oder Honda Motoren). Honda ist preislich allerdings noch etwas über Yamaha angesiedelt.
Ich hoffe das dir meine Ausführungen estwas helfen konnten.
Dann mal viel Spass und Petri bei der Dorschjagd auf der Ostsee;-)

VG Pierre


----------



## baltic25 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

Hallo Litty1978

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich dachte so`n Aussenboarder tut sich mehr rein.|kopfkrat  Aber bei solchen Werten geht die Überlegeung schon eher in Richtung Aussenborder Boot.Denn der Preis für so`ne Arvor:l  ist schon happig aber dafür bekommt man auch ein gutes Boot.
Und die zuverlässigkeit ist beim Aussenborder auch gegeben?|kopfkrat 
Wie liegen denn die Kosten für den Unterhalt Versicherung , Wartung und Pflege?

Baltic25


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

Hallo Baltic,

die Qualität dieser von Dir angesprochenen Boote ist nicht gerade berühmt...
Aber, das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, da es in beiden Fällen auch eine Menge Boot fürs Geld ist.

Die Variante Einbaudiesel hat natürlich Charme - und wenn man sowieso nicht brettern will, reichen die damit erreichbaren Geschwindigkeiten aus. Was mich bei einigen Einbaudieseln aber stört, ist dieser "Höcker" genau in der Mitte der Plicht. Aus diesem Grunde würde ich nur einen Diesel nehmen, der glatt unter der Oberfläche verschwindet.

Der Außenborder hat aber auch Vorteile gegenüber einer Wellenanlage. Die Steuerbarkeit des Bootes ist höher und die Slipperei (wenn du denn auf ein Trailerboot abhebst ) ist sicher mit dem AB unproblematischer. Ich selbst würde bei dieser Bootsgröße mit einer Doppelmotorenanlage liebäugeln. Du hast größere Sicherheit, kannst auch nur mit einem Motor fahren (-und schleppen) und kannst die Serviceintervalle so schön über die Betriebsttunden
auf beide Maschinen verteilen.
Und wenn du dann wirklich schnell fahren willst, beide Maschinen AK - und ab gehts...

Aber das sind wirklich schöne Entscheidungen, die da auf dich warten. Viel Glück dabei.


----------



## baltic25 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

@Dolfin

Hallo

Was fährst du denn für ein Boot mit welchem Motor?Schon mal vom Motor verlassen worden? Was brauchst du an Sprit?Ich denke immer Aussenborder=Unzuverlässig aber das ist bestimmt falsch!! Ich habe mal schlechte erfahrungen mit nem Aussenborder gemacht und seit dem habe schiss mit denen weiter raus zu fahren, vieleicht sollte ich mal auf die Coutch gehen:q .

Gruß
Baltic25

Baltic


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

Ist wie beim Autofahren:
Auch der Bootsfahrer hat vieles selber in der Hand, um den Spritverbrauch zu optimieren.

Verabschieden sollte man sich von der oft gebräuchlichen Angabe "Liter pro Stunde", da die Geschwindigkeiten pro Stunde je nach Bootstyp/Motorisierung sich ums Mehrfache unterscheiden können - und als "Maßeinheit" lieber Liter/sm oder Liter/km verwenden.

Warum?
Beispiel:
Verdrängerboot (6m) mit 15 PS - Diesel braucht 5 Liter pro Stunde, erreicht eine Marschfahrt von ca. 5 Knoten.

Gleitboot (6m) mit 90 PS - Außenborder braucht 20 Liter pro Stunde, ereicht eine Marschahrt von ca. 20 Knoten

Zum erreichen eines 10 sm entfernten Zieles benötigt also der Verdränger 2 Stunden Fahrt und 10 Liter Sprit.

Das Gleitboot benötig dafür nur eine halbe Stunde Fahrt und auch "nur" 10 Liter Sprit, obwohl der Verbauch "pro Stunde" viermal so hoch ist.

Zuerst einmal geht es also um die Wahl des geeigneten Bootstypes und der dafür passenden Motorisierung:
Verdränger
Halbgleiter
Gleiter

Ein Verdränger erreicht auch mit der höchsten Motorisierung keine erheblich über der theoretisch möglichen Rumpfgeschwindigkeit liegende Fahrt.

Daher genügen relativ kleine Motoren (meist Diesel/Welle), mit denen man diese Rumpfgeschwindigkeit (inkl. etwas Reserve /Strömung etc.) erreichen kann. 

Dabei gilt:
Je höher die Geschwindigkeit (Drehzahl), desto höher der Verbrauch.

Halbgleiter sind eigentlich Verdränger, denen man es mittels entsprechender "Auftriebshilfen" (meist breiteres, flacher auslaufendes Heck im Gegensatz zu den rundspantigen Verdrängern) ermöglicht, schneller als die theoretische Rumpfgeschwindigkeit zu fahren, dabei aber die volle Gleitfahrt nicht erreicht. Hier gilt auch wie beim Verdränger, dass der Spritverbrauch proportional zur Geschwindigkeit zunimmt.

Gleiter haben im Gegensatz zu den vorgenannten Booten durch die Konstruktion einen hydrodynamishen Auftrieb, der bewirkt dass das Boot bei entsprechender Motorisierung/Geschwindigkkeit "aus dem Wasser kommt", damit die Reibung vermindert und somit höhere Geschwindigkeiten erreichen kann.  

Beim Gleitboot muss man unterscheiden zwischen der Verdrängerfahrt (bis zur theoretischen Rumpfgeschwindigkeit), der Übergangsfahrt (vergleichbar mit einem Halbgleiter mit hoher Geschwindigkeit) und der Gleitfahrt.

Da man zum erreichen der Gleitfahrt relativ starke Maschinen braucht, laufen diese beim Gleiter in Verdrängerfahrt im unteren Drezahlbereich und brauchen dabei dann relativ wenig Sprit, in Übergangsfahrt benötigt man die volle Motorleistung um ins Gleiten zu kommen , hat aber noch die Reibung durch den hohen Wasserwiderstand, so dass das eigentlich die unwirtschaftlichste Fahrtstufe ist, in Gleitfahrt gibt es dann eine Fahrtstufe der "optimalen" Marschfahrt, was bedeutet dass man die optimale "Mischung" von Bootsgewicht, Motordrehzahl und Geschwindigkeit hat.

Bei einem Gleiter sollte man also entweder in Verdrängerfahrt fahren oder versuchen so schnell wie möglich die optimale Marschfahrt zu ereichen.

Man sollte bei einem Gleiter die Motorisierung nicht zu klein wählen, um einen breiten Drehzahlbereich für die Gleitfahrt zur Verfügung zu haben, denn erreicht man diese  erst am Schluß des Drehzahlbandes, benötigt der Motor natüprlich wiederum mehr Sprit als mi einer stärkeren Maschine, die schon bei 60% des Drehzahlbandes ins Gleiten kommt.

Zum "Spritsparen" gehört zudem die Wahl des optimalen Propellers. Nur wenn dieser so "eingestellt" wurde, dass entsprechend der Motorisierung und des Gewichtes des Boots bei Vollgas die vom Motorenhersteller empfohlene Drehzahlobergrenze eingehalten wird, fährt man auch wirtschaftlich.

Und auch die Sauberkeit hat einen großen Einfluss auf den Verbrauch:
Nur ein sauberer Rumpf (ohne Algen, Muscheln etc.) und Propeller bringt auch die volle Leistung, alles an Muscheln und Algenbewuchs erhöht die Reibung, was damit wiederum den Spritverbrauch erhöht.

Ebenfalls zu beachten ist die "Gashand":
Bei einem Verdränger bringt es meist nichts, die Maschine über eine gewisse Drehzahl hinaus zu fahren, da dabei nur doch die Drehzahl, aber nicht mehr die Geschwindigkeit zunimmt (theoretische Rumpfgeschwindigkeit). Analog das gleiche beim Halbgleiter: Wer schnell sein will, zahlt Expresszuschlag!!

Beim Gleiter sollte man wei beschrieben entweder in Verdrängerfahrt fahren oder versuchen schnellstmöglich die optimale Gleitfahrt zu erreichen.

Will man hier die Höchstgeschwindigkeit "nutzen" gilt nach erreichen der optimalen Fahrt das gleiche wie beim Verdränger/Halbgleiter:
Mehr Drehzahl führt zu deutlichem Mehrverbrauch bei nur geringfügig höheren Geschwindigkeiten.  

Was ich damit sagen will??

Man kann nicht grundsätzlich sagen, dass die eine Maschine weniger oder mehr als die andere verbraucht.
Das hängt von vielen verschiedenen Faktoren ab, die man nur jeweils im Einzelfall optimieren kann!


----------



## baltic25 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

@Thomas9904

#r 

Das war ja mal ne Antwort, wow#6 #6 #6 
Danke

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

Dannggee ))


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

Hallo Baltic,

auf meinem Avartar siehts du mein Boot. Es ist eine Rival/Rocad 560 mit einem 50er Honda 4takter.
Vorher habe ich 12 jahre ein kleineres Kajütboot mit einem 60er Mercury gefahren. Ich bin Vielfahrer und wurde nun seit 15 Jahren von meinen Außenbordern noch nicht verlassen. Ich habe daher bei meinem jetzigen Motor sogar auf eine Zweitmaschine verzichtet und bin überzeugt davon.

Motor ist allerdings nicht Motor. Wenn ich mogens in den Häfen manchmal sehe, was sich da womit aufs Wasser traut, ist das schon grausam. Also EBaymarine ist nicht so mein Fall. Da du ja eine Neuanschaffung planst, kann ich dich beruhigen. Der AB wird genausowenig oder oft ausfallen, wie der Diesel. Kauf dir was neues und warte es gut - und alles ist o.k.

So, nun  zu meinem Verbrauch: Mein Angeltag sieht meist so aus: Morgens gegen 08.00 Uhr Maschine an und dann eine Anfahrt von ca. 8 SM in 90% Drehzahl. Dann wird bis etwa 17.00 Uhr geschleppt - bei 1000 U/min etwa. Mal etwas mehr, mal etwas weniger. Dann wiederum Rückfahrt wie Anfahrt. So ein Tag kostet mich dann etwa 25 bis 28 Liter Benzin.

Mach nicht den Fehler, zu wenig Strecke zu kalkulieren. Glaube mir, jeder entwickelt sich dabei ähnlich: Die entfernten Wiesen sind immer irgendwie grüner und wenn du ein ordentliches Boot hast, nimmts du auch größere Strecken in Kauf. 

Einen guten Rat könnte ich dir noch geben: Komm Anfang April nach Burgtiefe zum Trollingtreff. Dort kannst du sicher 100 Boote sehen, die gerade in diesem
Verwendungsbereich liegen - und vergleichen. Keine Bootsmesse bietet mehr Angelboote zum ansehen als dieses Treffen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Baltic,
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


Ich denk,dass dürfte sogar der beste Rat sein.
Dort kannst du auch "nichtamVerkauforientierte" Meinungen über diverse Boote und Motoren "abgreifen" .... 


Uli


----------



## baltic25 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

Hallo Dolfin

Wann findet dieses treffen nochmal statt?
Ich weiß da ist noch Tröööt`aber ich nicht genau wo


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

Hallo Baltic,

schau mal nach unter  www.bootsanglerclub.de

Unter Events- national ist alles beschrieben.


----------



## vaaberg (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

Vor 5 Jahren habe ich mit den Augen gekauft. B2 Marine 500c mit einem 70 PS Suzuki mit elektronischer Einspritzung. Der Suzuki ist ein Ausbund an Zuverlässigkeit und Ruhe, ich vergesse immer das abstellen beim pilken.Nur mein Boot ist nicht so toll für Norwegen, ist halt ein Gleiter aus Frankreich. Ich habe absichtlich keinen Honda genommen, weil ein Bekannter einen 80 PS Honda (Vergaserausführung) hatte. Nun hat er auch nen Suzuki. Jeden Winter das absolut tolle Vergnügen, nach einer langen Trollingsaison, den Motor innerlich zu reinigen und einzustellen. Strafarbeit.
Ich denke Honda ist dann auch zur Benzin- Einspritzung gegangen, weil der Verbrauch ja günstiger ist. Mein Susi hat nun an die 900 Betr.Stunden und läuft wie am ersten Tag. Wartung ? 1x Ventile nachgestellt, jedes Jahr Oel gewechselt, Getriebeoel alle 2 Jahre, Kerzen nach 4 Jahren. Wenn´s passt kommt ein Freund mit nem Diagnosegerät vorbei un festzustellen das alles O.K. ist.  Sonst absolut nix. Meine "Sommerresidenz" ist in der Nähe von Rörvik/Norge, da gibt´s die kleine Werft Hansvik. Das sind Boote für Rauhwasser und man kann auch wunderbar damit gleiten. Und ne Menge Fischer fahren dieses Boot, mit entsrechend anderer Ausstattung als Arbeitsgerät. Das kann ja wohl nicht schlecht sein. Ich schiele immer mehr auf die Hansvik 700 Combi mit nem 150 PS Diesel. Der Diesel ist für Bootsfahrer in N. konkurenslos günstig, weil "aftgivtfri". Darf nur bei Wasserfahrzeugen und diversen anderen (Busse) verwendet werden weil steuerlich begünstigt. Wer also die Absicht hat viel zu fahren und dazu noch in Norge sollte  auf jedenfall zum Diesel greifen.
Ein Boot mit Dieselantrieb ist zwar in der Anschaffung teuerer, aber der Verbrauch und die Lebensdauer sind ungleich besser.
Es hat ja mal den Versuch gegeben einen Diesel AB auf den Markt zu bringen, hab ich jedenfalls mal auf der Bootsmesse in Hamburg gesehen. Das Projekt ist aber wohl am Gewicht und am Preis gescheitert. Vieeliecht kommt sowas doch noch wenn man die neuen Leichtbautechnologien anwendet.
Solange warte ich aber nicht - Spass muss sein und wenns mit der eigenen Frau ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*



> Es hat ja mal den Versuch gegeben einen Diesel AB auf den Markt zu bringen


Gibts von der Firma Tohatsu für den professionellen Bereich noch immer, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

MoinMoin!

Ich bin in Schleswig Holstein in einem Dorf an der Eider aufgewachsen.
Dort haben fast alle Bootsbesitzer Ihr naja ich nenne sie "Eiderlinder"


GFK Boote mit Kajüte und umgebauten PKW Dieseln. Die meisten Boote haben Z-Antriebe. Die meisten der Jungs kommen über den ganzen Sommer mit einer Tankfüllung (40-60 Liter).

Natürlich werden die Boote in der Ostsee wesentlich stärker beansprucht und verbrauchen auch mehr. "Ohne Mampf kein Kampf"

Was ich damit sagen will so ein 1,6 bis 1,9 Liter Diesel sagen wir z.B. mal ein alter VW mit 60PS verbraucht fast nichts und leistet viel. Natürlich ist er nicht so schnell wie andere aber gerade fürs Trolling wäre mir das banane.

In der Türkei fahren die Fischer lange Holzboote mit luftgekühlten Dieselmotoren mit 3 bis 20 PS Dieseln. Bei meiner letzten Hornhechttrollingtour hab ich mit einem 8 PS Diesel gerade mal 800ml Diesel verfahren. 
Und das auf dem Mittelmeer!

Nachteil beim Diesel- wenn man jeden Tag slippen muss, dann hätte ich keinen Bock so einen schweren Klotz zu bewegen. 

Ich würde aber immer einen Diesel vorziehen! 

Man vergeleiche mal die Spritkosten bei einer Norgetour 
mit Benzin oder mit Diesel :q


----------



## vaaberg (10. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts von der Firma Tohatsu für den professionellen Bereich noch immer, soweit ich weiss.



 Danke Thomas, ich kenn da einen Interessenten.
Da werd ich doch am 4. Mai gleich mal nachbohren. Dann bin ich vor Ort.



vaaberg


----------



## baltic25 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

Hallo

ich werde am 13.4 mal nach Burg kommen und mirdie Flotte der eigenbesesitzer mal anschauen. Ist an diesem Tag da schon was los?
Vieleicht kann man ja ein paar boardies treffen und mal erfahrungen austauschen.
Weil meine Kumpels und ich wir treffen uns am 14.4 auf nem gecharterten Boot um die Sache mit dem eigenen Boot zu vertiefen und in welche Richtung wir gehen , da können solche gespräche vor Ort sehr richtungsweisend sein

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. März 2006)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Aussenborder????*

Nee Baltic,
am 13.4. werden sicher noch ein, zwei oder drei Boote dasein - aber das Treffen findet früher statt. Am Sonntag, den 9. ist weitestgehend Abreise angesagt.

Grüße


----------

